# Disabling the DRL's on the MK3



## phillipjayyy (Jan 24, 2009)

i'm currently in the process of buying some HID's and i don't wanna run them during the day so i wanna disable the daylight running lights. I know that the headlights turn on when i put the e-brake down. so can someone give me some advice on how to disable that so i only run my headlights when i want to??
thanks in advance


----------



## 20vturbslo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Disabling the DRL's on the MK3 (phillipjayyy)*

its in this write-up. i did it myself because i plan on getting HID's
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4016025


----------

